
A 3-D printer capable of incorporating hydraulics - ph0rque
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/544766/how-to-3-d-print-a-hydraulic-powered-robot/
======
fyrejuggler
Feels like 3D Printers are making progress like mad lately.

I think it's time to get my hands on one. I will just make myself an xmas
present and get a little machine to get going. Currently undecided between
getting a small Printrbot for about $400 or a larger Maker Farm for about
$600:

[http://www.productchart.com/3d_printers/7001_vs_5881](http://www.productchart.com/3d_printers/7001_vs_5881)

Any suggestions for a complete beginner are welcome.

~~~
Frenchgeek
Well, I own a printrbot simple maker's edition ( the plywood one, in short )
and one small lesson I've learned with it is this :

Go for a printer with a heated print bed : It will save you many headaches.

Without heated bed : Check if the masking tape still is good enough for a
print, if not, remove it and add a few new layers, prep the tape with some
glue ( Only way I get something to stick ) and let it dry a little. Then you
can attempt a print.

With a heated bed : clean up the glass plate, add some polyvinyl hairspray and
you're good to go!

~~~
mcbutterbunz
I'll second this about the heated bed. I have the Printrbot Play and I like it
but I wish it had a heated bed. I have overcome most adhesion issues by
printing larger brims on small prints. Then I have to cut off the brim. This
wastes filament and adds another step to the process.

------
wavesum
My first question: Where are the vidyas? :D

------
lunchTime42
its fascinating though how few coments this topic recives. HW_ComentDensity=
Personal.usefullnessOfTopic(topic) / RangeOfSkillsNeededForDuplication*
DepthOfArticle

